# What is custom rates on round bales?



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

What is the custom rate on 4x5 round bales string tie?


----------



## Erock813 (Jun 3, 2008)

Were gonna start charging by the hour,if they have good hay then they realize the good deal,but if they have thin hay,your not gonna wear your equipment out!!!! We add an extra charge for the amount of netwrap used.


----------



## Riverside Cattle (Jun 4, 2008)

Erock813,

What have the reaction of your customer been to the hourly rate? Around here, custom work has been done on shares. That can be a problem when the ground is poor ground.

-rsc


----------



## Erock813 (Jun 3, 2008)

Its been received pretty well..They understand that i have to cover my cost. You cant wear your equipment out running up and down the field for a few bales.


----------



## mmaddox (Jun 3, 2008)

Rates and how they are determined are going to need to vary by each customer. Most we do are cutting and raking by the acre, and bales by the number in most cases. That are times we charge a base charge, be it travel, or whatever it takes cover costs beyond the normal rate. Last minute requests and/or changes do create problems and therefore additional costs. In answer to the direct question, we are at $9 per bale, net wrapped, 2000 lb. Some people need smaller bales to meet their equipment, same price as it takes more time and wrap.


----------



## foxhoun (Jan 10, 2009)

I get $17.00 for a 4x5 twine wrap,a minimum of $400 or $37.00 per acre which ever is in my favor but I do it all except taking in to the barn.

In Virginia

Foxhoun


----------



## Jake_NEIA (Dec 19, 2008)

$10-15/bale depending on bale size and who you get to do it. That's just baling.

Google "iowa state custom harvesting survey" gives you rates for anything you could ever want. In Iowa of course.

Jake


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I have a fellow about 10 miles away that rolls with the biggest deer roller with net wrap for 10.00 a roll , I cant afford to own a roller for that , I just roll about 150 to 200 a year . THOMAS


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I charge $10.50 to 11.50 per bale net wrapped 6X5 New Holland. Charges vary according to field conditions, raking job, and payment schedule. I have considered charging by the hour on some jobs to wake up some poor growers. I like for my baler to make at least $250 hour but $350 is even better.


----------

